# PALESTINIAN GOVERNMENT DISSOLVED



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This is really something everybody should be watching 

We should all be thankful that Democrats and Republicans don't have their own separate armies. Could you imagine? The Democratic soldiers would be sitting in a circle and discussing their feelings on war and peace. Republican soldiers would be manning the Mexican-American border with shotguns. It would be chaos to agree on any joint task ... I promise I'm going somewhere with this.

That is precisely what is going on in the Gaza Strip right now.

Now I don't blame some of you for turning your head to some of this news - it can get pretty complicated. But it is worth trying to understand, especially with the current upheaval.

The Fatah (or Palestinian Liberation Organization) had been the ruling party in Palestine for quite some time. It is a nationalist and socialist party that wants nothing more than to establish the rightful Palestinian state. Fatah seems willing to cooperate with and live peacefully with Israel as their neighbor. Then in 2006, they lost control of their government to Hamas, a Palestinian Islamic organization. Hamas, dedicated to the destruction of Israel, is famous for its suicide bombing techniques. Hamas also claimed responsibility for the train attacks in London. It is completely and utterly against the existence Israel and wishes to establish an Islamic state. Hatred would not even begin to describe how Hamas feels about Israel and the Western world.

For days, Hamas has been beheading Fatah soldiers on street corners in Gaza. And now, President Abbas has dismissed the government and declared a state of emergency.

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/6a069b66-1a4a-1 ... 10621.html

Now the government, with a Hamas majority, no longer exists.

But why does it even matter?? Hamas, closely aligned with Iran and Syria, has absolutely no regard for the rule of law. It doesn't matter whether their president decides to dissolve their parliamentary power. Hamas has everything it thinks it needs: weapons and angry Muslims. That's right. It's a little too late to declare a "state of emergency". The emergency came when Islamic terrorist groups such as Hamas were allowed to continuing existing, much less rule a nation.

Here's a quote from the peace-loving religion: "We are telling our people that the past era has ended and will not return," said Islam Shahawan, a Hamas military spokesman. "The era of justice and Islamic rule has arrived." Now do you want to pay more attention to these stories? This is ridiculous, folks. Anyone claiming that radical Islam is not a threat is smoking something. This is a real threat.

And now, Hamas might have found American CIA documents in their Gaza take over.

http://www.nysun.com/article/56609

Consequences? We'll soon find out. :eyeroll:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Bob ... the Consequences are as I posted on a different thread ...

The Caliphite has moved closer to reality

Which is at the core of Isalm since about the year 632 ...

Islamic Theocratic Rule over all the World.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bob your right, this is very serious.

Decoydummy, your right the Muslims will try for world domination again. History tells us what happened last time, but the whiners want to blame that on Christians. If they succeed this time or not will depend on two things. If we have leadership with the guts to resist, and if the American people have the stamina for a war that last longer than a week.
I was watching the news this morning and they had Dennis Kucinich on. It's hard for me to grasp that there are people this stupid in office. Jimmy Carter all over again. He says we have to have diplomacy with Iran. The moderator said we have. Kucinich says yes, but not serious diplomacy. I guess only he can have serious diplomacy. It would perhaps go something like "we surrender", and he would consider that a success.
If we get someone even close to this guy the terrorists will be drunken with glee. If they do set off a nuke within our borders do we have the guts to retaliate in kind? If the terrorists do get a nuke exploded within our borders they will go for New York again, or a big city on the West Coast. If the liberals take a nuke to the chops they may get smarter fast. We can only hope they get smart real fast before the eight, ninth, and tenth one goes off. I am afraid they will beg for a surrender after the second one.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the day will come we we have to play "cowboys and Muslims".


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

but we should wait until they have nukes also so it will be fair,

kumbaya :roll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

don't worry about that, our government will lollie-gag around debating what to do and yes, they will have weapons by the time we intend to take action. we will be negotiating our surrender instead of a peace agreement with them. i hate the damn Muslim extremists more and more every day.


----------

